# Aberdeen-Angus, Sunday 21st August - Bring a BBQ!



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

(Aberdeen Angus a.k.a. Scottish Meat :wink:  )

How about this for the next meet folks.....

St Fillans / Loch Earn / Beach Barbeque

*Sunday 21st August*
12:00 - 13:00 meet in the lay-by's on the A85 just outside of St Fillans (west side)

13:00 - 14:00 The obligatory cruise somewhere - route TBA 8)

14:00 - ???? Barbeque on the South shore of Loch Earn 

*What do I bring :? *
A disposable barbecue
Enough food and drink for yourself and whoever you bring along
A beach game e.g Swingball, cricket, fitba
An umbrella :roll: 
Midge repellent

*What not to bring :? *
Shorts
Sunglasses 8) 
Sun cream

OK so it will all depend on the weather but I think it should be a great day out regardless. 

Who's up for this one then :roll:


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Count me in sounds a great idea


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

AUGUST!!! That's light years away man 

What's wrong with July?...I've got 6 weeks holiday to get through 

Jackie x (suffering TT mates withdrawl  :wink: )

August will be fine Graeme :wink:


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> AUGUST!!! That's light years away man
> 
> What's wrong with July?...I've got 6 weeks holiday to get through
> 
> ...


Why not july and aug :?: and to hell with it sept as well

nick


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Is it worth exploring an overnight stay on the Saturday night , so that Dave and Jackie can buy us lots and lots of beer? :lol:

The only hotel I could find at St Fillans is the Four Seasons. Does anyione know it and, if so, is it any good? We could try for a group rate.

Jock 8)


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Can I come along too....even tho I am TTless?? (I do have the T-shirt!!!  ) Would be great to see all you guys again.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Oh, OK then but we may need to ask you to leave your car at home and travel with a TTer!! Only kidding, we would be delighted to see you along with or without clothes - oops I mean TT. :lol:

Jock 8)


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

THanks for that Henry!!! My car is not that bad really, but I will leave i at home if I must!!!!!!!!
Hev is on hols just now but I'm sure she would be up for it.......ps....its her 30th birthday the week before!!!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Now now Jock, calm doon :roll:

Jock and I are the only ones with TT's so far so of course also-rans are permitted  Welcom to the forum BTW.

There's 3 hotels in St Fillans and details for them can be found here --> http://www.roomfinderscotland.co.uk/map ... townid=296
Sarah and I were up there yesterday having a recce and they all look pretty good 



> What's wrong with July?...I've got 6 weeks holiday to get through


Got 4 weddings and a holiday to get through so August is earliest for me but I'll make up for it by organising one in September too


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the also-ran bit.......u really know how to make a girl feel welcome lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not complaining but..... it's this Central Scotland area again. :?

Stirling - Easter Meet 2004 - Loch Tay Meet - BBQ all within a few miles....

How about shifting it north a wee bit and go for Glen Coe area - not much further on than Loch Earn and ....

Away from my work


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Sounds good to me, only thing is it's my daughters birthday - do you think I'll get away with saying it's a birthday party? 

Are there any bridges up that way to stand on?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Central Scotland is obviously the most central area for capturing as many punters as possible but if someone can suggest a suitable alternative meet point and barbie area elsewhere then bring it on 

Let's say the date is a definite though please 

Slg, I think you can get away with it being a party - I'll even bring a cake along :wink: How old will your daughter be :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jock said:


> Is it worth exploring an overnight stay on the Saturday night , so that Dave and Jackie can buy us lots and lots of beer? :lol:
> 
> Jock 8)


Sounds good...and I thought I bought enough beer last time we met :wink: 

Jackie x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

just the two questions:

How wife friendly is it - talking about cars or football doesn't rate highly on my wifes enjoyable day out list.

How kids friendly is it - looking at a 6 and 3 year old here....well trained and can out run me...but then again I'm getting on abit 

So I guees it boils down is it a bring a m8 or bring the family kind of doo

And that question doesn't count


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> just the two questions:
> 
> How wife friendly is it - talking about cars or football doesn't rate highly on my wifes enjoyable day out list.
> 
> ...


Am not a car nut - and I don't follow football so I can be as wife friendly as you wish.

Kids - that's what seatbelts are for..... right?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> How wife friendly is it - talking about cars or football doesn't rate highly on my wifes enjoyable day out list.
> 
> How kids friendly is it - looking at a 6 and 3 year old here....well trained and can out run me...but then again I'm getting on abit Smile
> 
> So I guees it boils down to are any one else bring kids etc?


My wife would be going and so would the kids, daughter will be 9 that day  (already!) and my son is 7. Let's hope we get the same weather as today


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Confirmed with the wifey....I'll be there with her and the kids.

Be quite funny meeting people IRL before I catch up with m on here first...sort of round the wrong way....but who am I to knock a day out


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Excellent stuff Mon and Slg 

All the meets that we have are always partner and kid friendly, well so far they have been anyway :?

With this meet we'll get all the "show and tell" boring car stuff out of the way during the first hour at St Fillans 

Here's hoping for some great weather [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Pottstkd (Apr 22, 2005)

Cheers Graeme for the heads up on the next get2gether, 21st sounds fine to me and the location, shall keep eye [smiley=freak.gif] on forum for updates!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Cheers Graeme but I have some friends up from England for the weekend - Edinburgh festival and all that. Next time :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Cheers Graeme but I have some friends up from England for the weekend - Edinburgh festival and all that. Next time :?


Friends.... other friends..... but but but...... I thought it was only myself and Brett that tolerated you.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Count me in 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Graeme but I have some friends up from England for the weekend - Edinburgh festival and all that. Next time :?
> ...


Beeeeatch


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Count me in
> 
> Hev x


Hell - do you just never do anything... :wink: You should get and honourary Too Much Time On My Hands membership


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

OK OK Ill make the effort to but i'm on n/shift the saturday night so if iM grumpy dont blame me .

Graeme lets make it a dolmio day


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Cheers for updates folks....
Pottstkd - no probs keep an eye out :roll: 
Jac - next time, no worries :wink: 
Hev - See you there 8) 
Saint - Leave her alone ya big bully :evil: 
Buzz - Do you mean you'll be even grumpier than normal :? - Just joking mate, see you there 

Ahhmma gonna prepare mea summa nicea special soss forretheabigga day no?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in
> ...


ooooooooooooohh!

I ALWAYS make time for my TT! 8) 
.......and anyway, you're a fine one to talk (ttee hee)

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


  :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Hev he only has time if its NOT the central scotland thing


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

grauditt said:


> Cheers for updates folks....
> Pottstkd - no probs keep an eye out :roll:
> Jac - next time, no worries :wink:
> Hev - See you there 8)
> ...


OK OK UV TALKED ME INTO IT HOW MANY COPIES OF MY cd DO I BRING??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for updates folks....
> ...


You not onto Buzz2k3 Anthems Volume 2 yet? And remember there are some of us under 50.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for updates folks....
> ...


Bring 'em all and if we need more I'll have my portable burner (BBQ :lol: )
:wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Bad weekend selection...my son's 2nd birthday on the 19th and family coming from Dubai, Birmingham and Arran to celebrate. Also wife's birthday on the following weekend, so we're celebrating that at the same time over the weekend of the 21st/22nd.

So, not this time but sounds a great idea!

Saint - let him have his "friends"....... :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

No worries Brett, sorry this aint gonna work out for you but as you know it's not possible to please everyone all of the time. Next one will be Sept/Oct doing something else somewhere else :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

grauditt said:


> No worries Brett, sorry this aint gonna work out for you but as you know it's not possible to please everyone all of the time.


Well you're just going to have to try harder. Don't you KNOW who I am? Oh right you do, don't you. My mistake... :wink:


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

I love it when a plan comes together..... count us in.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> I love it when a plan comes together..... count us in.


Excellent - see you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

aberdean angus is so nice, the m+s advert makes me think about it


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

just wanted the above moved from being the last post! 

Also brings it back to the top to catch the attention of any other Scots wanting to go!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> just wanted the above moved from being the last post!
> 
> Also brings it back to the top to catch the attention of any other Scots wanting to go!


 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like your all gonna have a good time on this BBQ cruise 

Steve


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Monthefish - you still planning on going? Could have a mini cruise on the way up there - all two cars!!  May even meet up with others on the way up!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve-TT said:


> Sounds like your all gonna have a good time on this BBQ cruise
> 
> Steve


Why not join us? You'll see some familiar faces 

Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ohh a lovely 600 mile round trip :lol:

Cheers

Steve


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> Ohh a lovely 600 mile round trip Laughing


If you make it i'll cook you a burger myself!


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ill hold you to that slg, you may regret saying that :lol:

Cheers

Steve


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

even worse, you may regret eating that!! [smiley=sick2.gif]

only joking, i enjoy cooking on the bbq, never had any complaints yet, it also gives the wife a rest from cooking (once she's bought & prepared it all of course) oh & brought me a beer!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve-TT said:


> Ohh a lovely 600 mile round trip :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


...... and your problem with that is?

I'm sure we can find you some digs 

Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Nita wants to see scotland she keeps talking about it lately, ive not been up their for 20 years, is their much to see in that area of scotland.

Nita has only ever been to edinburgh for a night out and I tell her thats not the real scotland.
:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve-TT said:


> Nita wants to see scotland she keeps talking about it lately, ive not been up their for 20 years, is their much to see in that area of scotland.
> 
> Nita has only have been to edinburgh for a night out and I tell her thats not the real scotland.
> :lol:


plenty to see and do. Scotland has a real mix of stuff, clubbing / history / culture(?) / fun / TT's! Come up!

pm on way

Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh im rubbish i can never keep a secret, :lol: a few weeks back me & Nita booked a little place in scotland between 19th & 22nd August we are staying here http://www.achraycottage.com so slg ill be collecting on that burger, and hope to see you all soon again i hope some of you can stay around for a few drinks aswell

Cheers

Steve


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

stitched up like a kipper!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Lol i never could keep my mouth shut, so any good suggestions for things to see and do please let me know, and its only 2 miles to the meeting point aswell hehehe :lol:

See you all soon

Steve


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Fingers crossed for good weather, especially on your first trip North [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Ecurie, im sure we'll have a great time.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ahh, now we know what you meant when you cryptically (sp) said "see you in a few weeks" 

Look forward to seeing you both again 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

You may not be the sharpest tool in the box dave 

But you are the shiniest :lol:

Look forward to seeing you both again, and if i have any money left i get your to order me my swissol.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> You may not be the sharpest tool in the box dave


Said by a scouser! :wink: 



> Cheers
> 
> Stee


See what I mean....drinking again? 

See you soon!


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: Cheeky git im not scouse.

See you soon

Steve


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Steve-TT said:


> :lol: Cheeky git im not scouse.
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Steve


So I see....... You still have all your wheels!! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> Lol i never could keep my mouth shut, so any good suggestions for things to see and do please let me know, and its only 2 miles to the meeting point aswell hehehe :lol:
> 
> See you all soon
> 
> Steve


Don't go to Callander whatever you do. Head a bit further north and see Glen Coe & Rannoch Moor. I'd also head east and go to Crieff/Perth etc.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Things have been busy in here recently  
I've not been near the forum for a few days as I've been flat out with work getting everything up to date before I went off holiday. I'm off now for a couple of weeks and head out to Lanzagrotti on Thursday [smiley=sunny.gif]

I'm gonna head up to St Fillans on Tuesday and do a bit of scouting as I think we're gonna need a bigger beach than the one I've picked :wink:

Great to hear that your coming up Steve and Anita  , you're staying in a really central location so you can hit plenty of decent places fairly easily, I recommend you visit Pitlochry, Dunkeld and Killin at the bare minimum


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Grauditt i promised nita id take her to see William Wallace, and i will go see the sights that you guys hav mentioned thanks for all the tips.

Looking forward to my trip north now.

See you all soon

Steve


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> i promised nita id take her to see William Wallace
> Steve


Sorry to be the one to tell you Steve but he's dead


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh gutted, sorry to hear that was it recently, thats spoilt my trip now. :lol:

Cheers

Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Killin - not much to do - but you could take a wee walk up Ben Lawers.

Balquhidder - Rob Roys grave

Stirling - Bannockburn Battlefield , Castle, Wallace Monument etc etc

Callander - Still nothing to do there


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

He's not really coming up to show Nita the sights - it's because I said I'd cook a burger for him - anything for a freebie!!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

slg said:


> Monthefish - you still planning on going? Could have a mini cruise on the way up there - all two cars!!  May even meet up with others on the way up!


sorry....just back from my hols...still going m8..unless I get to the end of this thread and somethings changed


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

MonTheFish said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Monthefish - you still planning on going? Could have a mini cruise on the way up there - all two cars!!  May even meet up with others on the way up!
> ...


hey mon used the Virosol rutherglen dealer at floor brite and the stuff is the bogs dollocks!!!!!!! and gr8 to have a local supplier too!

thankx


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

slg is ur man m8...he gave me the details


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Monthe fish - will arrange a time nearer the day to meet then?

ps: Did you get any discount @ floorbrite?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

slg said:


> Monthe fish - will arrange a time nearer the day to meet then?
> 
> ps: Did you get any discount @ floorbrite?


Went down today (sorry for the thread hi-jack) and got myself the active-f and virosol for Â£11.79.

The guy was most perplexed about the amount of 'fancy cars just like yours' that seemed to be chapping on his door looking for virosol. Was quite happy when I told him his company had been posted as a local supplier on here 
Cheers slg


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

jonah said:


> Steve-TT said:
> 
> 
> > i promised nita id take her to see William Wallace
> ...


Yes, and I know who killed him - so watch out Steve!!!

Jock 8)


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

bumpy bump


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TUT TUT


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

well i suppose you could all come round to mine if you want then :lol:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

So whats the final head count on this, hope this weather stays as good as it is today


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> So whats the final head count on this, hope this weather stays as good as it is today


Just you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

ooh damm what i missed then :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Steve-TT said:


> So whats the final head count on this, hope this weather stays as good as it is today


OK gang finally got back from me hols and got the worst chunk of work out of the way [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still defo going ahead with this with the same script as listed in the first post way back at the top of the shop 

Punters up for the BBQruise are as follows:
Grauditt
TTNick
Jac-in-a-box
Jock
Miss TTopless
Slg
MonTheFish
Pottskd
Hev
Buzz2k3
Ecurie Ecosse
Steve-TT
FuzzyGav

And a screed of partners and kids 

Anyone else up for it then :roll:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah good, and there was Davidg making me think i was gonna be billy no mates whilst i was in scotland, dave :twisted: you git you had me going there for a moment :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Don't worry about him, he's got a strange sense of humour 








Need I say more :roll:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: its ok ill return the favor sometime :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

put me down as a possible


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Don't worry about him, he's got a strange sense of humour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

davidg said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about him, he's got a strange sense of humour
> ...


 :wink:



saint said:


> put me down as a possible


OK mate 8)


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I've told the kids that everyone else's cars have sweeties hidden inside them...and that you guys wont mind if they have a good pull at things to see if they can find them 

Enjoy... :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> I've told the kids that everyone else's cars have sweeties hidden inside them...and that you guys wont mind if they have a good pull at things to see if they can find them
> 
> Enjoy... :lol:


Tell them that Steve's wheels are made from chocolate :lol: :lol: :lol: and all they need to do is peel the silver paper off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave you git :lol: Well ill be telling all the little children your a real Wonka!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> Dave you git :lol: Well ill be telling all the little children your a real Wonka!


You are a Willy then :lol: :wink:


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello,
Is this for Club Members only? Just that I've not got around to joining the Club (yet) so am I allowed to come along and meet you all?
Thanks,
Claire


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

purplequeen said:


> Hello,
> Is this for Club Members only? Just that I've not got around to joining the Club (yet) so am I allowed to come along and meet you all?
> Thanks,
> Claire


I hope i can speek for your rep , you dont have to be a club member , there is a boxster  going , so you will be made more than welcome .


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> purplequeen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Certainly is open to all - though the non TT folk do get treated like 2nd class citizens and cut out of most of the pics that are taken :wink:


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

saint said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > purplequeen said:
> ...


Great!! I'm looking forward to meeting you all then. I'm coming with my other half Chris, (currently aiming to be a 2nd class citizen by Boxter-shopping :wink: )

TTFN
Claire


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

That's great that you can come along purplequeen, and thanks for doing my bit lads :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

As mentioned in an earlier post by me we may well need a bigger beach than the one I initially selected given that there will be up to 14 cars at this meet :?

I went scouting yesterday and have found the perfect spot at Loch Lubnaig just a few miles away and the parking bays are more TT friendly than the original spot too 

Remember and bring your disposable barbie and yer grub folks  And after that there's only one thing left to do :roll: ...... pray for good weather :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> As mentioned in an earlier post by me we may well need a bigger beach than the one I initially selected given that there will be up to 14 cars at this meet :?
> 
> I went scouting yesterday and have found the perfect spot at Loch Lubnaig just a few miles away and the parking bays are more TT friendly than the original spot too
> 
> Remember and bring your disposable barbie and yer grub folks  And after that there's only one thing left to do :roll: ...... pray for good weather :wink:


Just hope it's not a nice day then - those car parks can be very busy. I was there 2 weeks ago canoeing and was lucky to get a space (ended up double parked)!! There is a chance however for the early starters if you secure the bottom part of the car park closest to the water.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> As mentioned in an earlier post by me we may well need a bigger beach than the one I initially selected given that there will be up to 14 cars at this meet :?
> 
> I went scouting yesterday and have found the perfect spot at Loch Lubnaig just a few miles away and the parking bays are more TT friendly than the original spot too
> 
> Remember and bring your disposable barbie and yer grub folks  And after that there's only one thing left to do :roll: ...... pray for good weather :wink:


Getting dangerously near Callendar! Are you going to provide the precise location and revised timings before the weekend, you old git? Furthermore, I recall some saying earlier that they were bringing proper BBQs, so we don't all need to bring ready to use ones, presumably - just our half-pigs to roast on the spit and to eat between 2 slices of bread?

Jock :lol:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Can we have the final arrangements for the time and place exactly where we will be meeting posted by thursday as i will be out of contact after this then unless i can get near a phone socket 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> Can we have the final arrangements for the time and place exactly where we will be meeting posted by thursday as i will be out of contact after this then unless i can get near a phone socket
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


You may think you're coming to a third world country - but mobiles work here, sometimes.
PM your number and I'll pass on any disinformation you need :wink: 

See you both at the weekend 

And for the rest of you...what are these little digs at Boxster owners! :roll:

My car has been "featured" in more TT group photo's / DVD's than I can recall...you can rely on us to dilute the brand in an Audi gathering 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I quite like the idea of 'lay-by's on the A85' ...brings out the adventurer in me ...not to mention a TT spotting game for the kids


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for that dave, id take third world over stinky cities anytime you lot are a lucky bunch  alteast i get a sample at the weekend though cya soon. oh and is anyone bringing haggis then :lol:

Steve


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

you after a haggis burger now Steve? :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ive not been to scotland for 20 years so im looking forward to trying the local cuisine


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

pleeeeeeease don't tell me you fancy trying deep fried Mars Bar [smiley=sick2.gif]

See ya at the weekend - looking forward to it 8)

Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi hev how ya keepin,

i couldn't do that one but wondered where that mars thing originated from


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve-TT said:


> Hi hev how ya keepin,


Hmmmmm, recovering from some Birthday celebrations 

No idea where the deep fried Mars comes from - no wonder Scotland is the heart-attack capital of the Universe! They'll fry anything up here.... pizza, pies, chocolate (yuk).

Looking forward to your tour? Make sure you shop with Avon before you get here - "Skin So Soft" cream is fantastic at deterring the dreaded man-eating midge.

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

The meet arrangements haven't changed folks, remember this from way back at the top of the thread :?

*Sunday 21st August *
12:00 - 13:00 meet in the lay-by's on the A85 just outside of St Fillans (west side)

13:00 - 14:00 The obligatory cruise somewhere - route TBA

14:00 - ???? Barbeque on the South shore of Loch Earn

The only thing that has changed is the location for the BBQ but given that there is a 1 hour meet slot from 12 to 1pm then don't worry too much about where it is 8)

Just to clarify exactly where these lay-by's are..... they are just outside (2-300yds) of St Fillans on the west side adjacent to Loch Earn itself. You really can't miss them. There's a public loo [smiley=toilet.gif] and the lay-by's are right beside it, one either side of the road. If they are full then there's another one 100yds or so further on but try and park as close to the loo as you can if possible 

Talking about car parks being full, if we can't all get parked in the barbie spot then there's another car park about 1 mile down the road and if that's full then there's another place I've got up my sleeve at Strathyre so there's plenty of options 

If the weather goes against us then we can seek refuge in one of the hotels in St Fillans, not a problem, but they might not be so keen about us firing up the barbies in their reception so we may have to buy their grub :lol: I'll have their numbers in my phone so I'll make sure they can take us if it comes to that  On the subject about Barbies... Jock, the disposable ones only cost about 2 quid from Tesco's, how much do you get paid again :lol: :wink: However, if anyone is taking a normal barbie and don't mind Jock drying his socks on it then please step forward 

Finally, I would recommend that you bring along foldable outdoor chairs as the best seat stones always get snaffled up too bloomin quickly :evil:

There, all done and dusted.... now can we get back to praying for good weather again please :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If the weather is bad (it won't be :wink: ) the food in the hotels in St Fillans is not too good or cheap.

The other end of Loch Earn, near the watersports hotel ,is a little pub with good food at great prices and a car park right opposite on the loch - I'm sure we can wedge all the cars in there  and wedge ourselves in the bar

Not wishing to tread on toes, (too heavily :wink Just a thought!

D and J xxx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> Steve-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi hev how ya keepin,
> ...


Happy 35th Hev  You're wearing well gal :wink: ...sorry to have missed the party :wink: 

D


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Good point guys, thanks for that  That'll be in Lochearnhead for anyone that doesn't know - sorted


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> The meet arrangements haven't changed folks, remember this from way back at the top of the thread :?
> 
> *Sunday 21st August *
> 12:00 - 13:00 meet in the lay-by's on the A85 just outside of St Fillans (west side)
> ...


So in other words Loch Lubnaig has been dropped - though it does have a bit more space than St Fillans. TBH Loch Lubnaig would be better if space can be muscled in on.
But ho hum - WDIK - it's my office


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Steve-TT said:
> ...


lol 35 - hell it sux...... eh..? TY for the invite though :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Steve-TT said:
> ...


Hey Dave, I think you need to get Jackie to teach ya some maths :roll: . What is 35 - 5? Then you might be more accurate  . Three days of celebrations, hopefully not three days to recover!!

Saint, join the same class as Dave :wink:

See ya all Sunday, when we can work out where we'll meet :? I'll bring some Birthday Cake - not much left of the TT one tho :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry, sight and finger to keyboard co-ordination problems - need an optician 

I thought it was 25 not 30 - have to take back the "your wearing well" line :wink:

I'll standby for a good hiding on Sunday 

But a belated happy birthday anyway :-*

D

If it's any consolation Hev, I'll probably get one from J as well for being "cheeky"!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hey - don't blame me !! Never heard of plagiarism ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol - just feeling _sensitive_ [smiley=bigcry.gif] (tee hee)

I'll deal with you pair on Sunday [smiley=furious3.gif] :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> lol - just feeling _sensitive_ [smiley=bigcry.gif] (tee hee)
> 
> I'll deal with you pair on Sunday [smiley=furious3.gif] :wink:
> 
> Hev x


Nothing wrong with 30 - it's when u hit 35 that's scary


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

thanks for the words of comfort :? .

Hev x 8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

I really apprecaited the invite, Hev!!!

Jock [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry guys, not gonna make this one  , Iâ€™ve already let Graeme know.

Will see u next time tho.

Just be careful around St Fillansâ€¦â€¦.. a few hundred yards up the road from the lay-by G is talking about, youâ€™ll see a couple of houses, one definitely has a garden wall which will look like itâ€™s been re-built I bet :roll: . Almost a year this weekend, while staying with mates at the caravan site, a mate of a mate turned up in a 3 week old Elise and to cut a long story short spun it into that wall with me as passenger.
Both ended up in Perth Royal Infirmary with just cuts and bruises, we were really lucky, car was totalled. Not a nice experience.

Sorry to be all 'morbid'
U guys will be ok tho as youâ€™ve decent handling cars, well except Jackie & Dave (remember Swallow roundabout ?), only joking :wink:

Next time,
oh Happy birthday Hev [smiley=crowngrin.gif] 
Gav


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry you're not gonna be joining us Gav , see ya next time.

Ok Ok Ok, I'm having a belated Birthday Party:

*   YOU ARE ALL INVITED ON............

SUNDAY 21st AUGUST  
at 12.00 Noon
meeting at A85 just outside St Fillans (west side)

please bring: BBQ, own food/drink, sunshine

See ya there!!!!!! *

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Sunday going to be a birthday party special day? 
(my daughter's 9 on Sunday - where does the time go?  )


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Cheers for the invite Hev [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

We can also celebrate the birthday of Gav's crash


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Morrisons are selling two bbq trays for Â£1.69 each or 2 for Â£3.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

well thats the petrol money sorted


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

slg said:


> Morrisons are selling two bbq trays for Â£1.69 each or 2 for Â£3.


Bought mine today, Â£1.64 from Tesco. Comes with a free "Nando's how to BBQ booklet" 

Plus.... Over Â£6 off BBQ goodies :? So it says anyway. Gonna have to have a looksee :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3102

Looking good for the weather 8) 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice one Dave that's very thoughtful of you :-*

But up here we all know that means tosh until the day itself so we won't know until 11:55 what the weather's gonna be :? Hell it could be snowing man :roll:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

It better be nice :lol: dont you jinks it graham with your snow


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Think I'm joking Steve :roll:

We had a mental storm here on Saturday and there was a covering of polystyrene ball sized hail everywhere  Was like a Christmas Day for 5 minutes


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh freaky country can't wait :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Tropical weather this weekend boys and girls...my fir cone and piece of seaweed said so - neither have been wrong before 

Jackie x


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Just keep those positive thoughts going jackie we dont want any of grahams negative waves here :lol: tell dave ive done all his discs :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Those negative waves are contagious, I caught them from someone else :roll: 
IT WILL BE GOOD, IT WILL BE GOOD, IT WILL BE GOOD (Repeat to fade)

*Graeme* :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Lmao :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

davidg said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3102
> 
> Looking good for the weather 8) 8)


omg....whats with the weather....its showing nice every day but sunday...buggers


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

just looked on the met site & the forecast looks ok, cloudy with sunshine!

Even the forecasters can't agree!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

how many cleaned their cars today?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

just finished...lol....even got stick for 'drying' it for the first time ever


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nope.

I love the novelty too of seeing a dirty TT.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Nope.
> 
> I love the novelty too of seeing a dirty TT.


You don't have a TT anymore  :lol:

All washed, polished and waxed  . Ready to pose 8).

I'm meeting Jock at Stirling Services at 11am if anyone wants to join us.

See ya 2moro.

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ooooooooooooooo

Clique


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Actually what about the recent forum addition from G'mouth?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev, we're leaving at 10.30 and should be near the area at that time - going up with MontheFish.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev, we're leaving at 10.30 and should be near the area at that time - going up with MontheFish.


See you at Stirling Services @ 11am  . Jock and I will wait for you. MonTheFish has my number just in case.

8)  8)

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i love it when a plan comes together


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Any bridges up that way?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol, promise I'll wave this time :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just had the day over at Lochearnhead, you'll be pleased to hear our English cousins have arrived safe and well 

Trip to Glencoe and food in Killin, if the weather tomorrow is as good as today bring your suntan cream - it was fabulous 8) but busy 

Even rescued a runaway TT at Glencoe - didn't like the handbrake being on with hot brakes  Caught just as it started rolling down a mountain, scary!

See you all tomorrow 

Jx and D (fastest meals on wheels on the East Coast of Scotland :roll: )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev, we're leaving at 10.30 and should be near the area at that time - going up with MontheFish.
> ...


<knock> <knock> I take it this thing ain't on....


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

it sure is...we r just meeting up on route...see you all there


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

low cloud is burning off  , blue sky above   , ready to roll 8) .

Its a fab day for a BBQ    .

Saint - will we be seeing you at the Services? (or have you slept in? :wink: )

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> low cloud is burning off  , blue sky above   , ready to roll 8) .
> 
> Its a fab day for a BBQ    .
> 
> ...


 

I'll be there as long as my car is back in time. G/F had to go into work this morning but hopes to be back in time for me to leave.
It's a great day!! Likelyhood of getting space at Lubnaig is Zero for the BBQs however I think I know where Graeme is thinking of his "other place" and it should be ok there.

Roll on miles of opentop driving today!! 8)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

At least the rain held off until we had the food!! A good turnout and was nice to put faces to the names. Kids thought it was a great day out aswell!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Want to get this in before anyone else  Don't let Hev take the lead when going anywhere, her Sat Nav doesn't work very well!! [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Want to get this in before anyone else  Don't let Hev take the lead when going anywhere, her Sat Nav doesn't work very well!! [smiley=oops.gif]


  [smiley=oops.gif]  [smiley=oops.gif]  [smiley=oops.gif]  [smiley=oops.gif]  [smiley=oops.gif]  [smiley=oops.gif] 

Hey I was just checking you lot were paying attention :roll: Ten points to Jock for spotting the deliberate mistake :wink: . Note to self: must change voice on Sat Nav - everyone knows that when women get together, we end up bleathering and going off topic  .

On that note, there is loads of areas on this forum and we girlies want a separate room! We've already got a name for it THE POWDER ROOM. Made especially for all the girlies here (g/f, wife, etc) [smiley=gorgeous.gif] . What do ya think? 

As for today, I had a blast. Thankfully the weather held up for us to get our grub, unfortunatelly the gazeebo turned rather rapidly into the TTent/shelTTer from the rain  . Looking forward to October now :wink: . It was great to put faces/names to forum names and see a few familiar (and some well travelled ones) :roll: .

Hev x :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

it took you that long to come up with that excuse? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll give you ten points aswell for trying though!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

well saying you lot all live local....didn't get home till 9 

Enjoyed the drive...kids loved the 'jumps'.....only trouble is they think the TT does them on demand now....ohh well at least we all had a great time.

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev and satnav  When we saw you heading towards Perth I must admit we were more than a little puzzled :roll:

Still we all got there safe and sound....led in by a Porker 

Despite the wet end to the day; we enjoyed ourselves... and good to see so many new additions to the "Scottish gang" 

Next one - Scottish West Coast Islands tour early Oct? And I think Dave and Julie, Steve and Nita are game for this as well :lol:

Well done Graeme, you're getting the hang of this repping lark :wink: 

Time to pester Jae for a powder room girls 8)

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Time to pester Jae for a powder room girls 8)


TTee hee, check out Site News!! Come on girls, I'm not making this a one-woman crusade   . Something tells me we'll get laughed at but ho hum........

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> Next one - Scottish West Coast Islands tour early Oct? And I think Dave and Julie, Steve and Nita are game for this as well Laughing


Does that mean I'll have to cook more Haggis burgers? 

Need to bring marquee next time - although I don't fancy having to fit a towbar to the TT?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev, have you seen the Group Buy that Jae is trying to organise? - thought you may find it useful


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev, have you seen the Group Buy that Jae is trying to organise? - thought you may find it useful


lol - :roll:

There was nothing wrong with my detour :wink: . I went looking for Jackie and Dave - I didn't think it was right that they arrive on their own  .

On the other hand, it did try to send me down a few odd roads on the way home tonight :? hmmmm, mine might get its P45 shortly. On the other hand, I can't afford to replace it if we are all going for a weekend play in October 8) - we deceided in the pub that we should have a weekend meet (allow the alcohol to flow freely [smiley=cheers.gif] ). I'll need to put up with my dodgy Sat Nav for a while then  .

HEv x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev, have you seen the Group Buy that Jae is trying to organise? - thought you may find it useful
> ...


Or here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48656

With a little bit of deft Scottish haggling you could get that for around Â£100 

Just a thought  :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

what sat nav you running just now???

if its on an ipaq...i may be of help


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well guys looks like I missed out again on a good scoTTish day out.
Afraid I was on n/shift sat+sun n/shift and just could not make it and if I had, without any sleep, would have been dead ugly  
I take it I wasn't missed this time either :?

Aww weel mibbees next time 

God job done again Graeme and good to see Hev is up to her usual tricks causing mayhem and making a crisis out of a drama 

depressed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Great weekend thanks to you all for a warm welcome , great little B&B    , home a bit quicker than we got there :evil: 
Some great roads   , thanks to Dave & Jackie for the bbq food     and the saturday meet   , , lets hope we can make the westcoast trip   , and all this is no good without pics ,,,,,,, so come on post some :wink: :wink:

D & J


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I echo the davidg comments - where are all the pics?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Your wish is my command people  
My pics aren't that good though so hopefully more will be along soon. If anyone has a problem posting pics then PM me and I will help you out or simply post them on your behalf 8) 
































































I had loads of snaps like these courtesy of Lewis from the back seat..... he's no David Bailey :roll: 
























As others have said it was a great day even though the weather tried to spoil our fun after we had eaten. Thanks to Jackie and Dave for suggesting to eat first before cruising otherwise it would have been a tight squeeze in the gazebo :lol: 
We had 11 cars in total including 1 porker and 1 non-runner come cruise time although something tells me that may be replaced by a TT in the not too distant future :roll:

Cheers for now 

P.S. Forgot to say when we got back to the pub..... the peeping of horns when I got out of my car to get the camera out of the boot was quite childish and totally unnecessary :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> P.S. Forgot to say when we got back to the pub..... the peeping of horns when I got out of my car to get the camera out of the boot was quite childish and totally unnecessary :roll: :lol:


Wha........? 

More pics......


























Just as well that's not a TT ..................!!!!!!










































The TTent / ShelTer


























Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice one Hev, some good pics there but some are a bit on the big side  If you have XP then download this image resize utility --> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/down ... rtoys.mspx

That picture of Steve with the petrol can next to him is a belter :lol: Reminded me of a certain incident :roll:

And I can't remember Nita wearing that weird hat in the pub :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

sorry folks.

Thanks for the link Graeme, I'll give it a go.

Hev x

PS. I hope you've all voted for The Powder Room - Mrs Grauditt? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

yahoo, it worked 

Does that make up for the little de-tour then? :wink:

Hev x

ps. Remember _The Powder Room _:wink:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for a great day guys, and thanks especially to Jock for giving me a lift......must admit my non-TT car was having a struggle to keep up the pace earlier in the day (note to self.....buy TT VERY soon  ). Look forward to seeing you all again in October.....but lets do something that doesn't involve Steve with a can of petrol!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well guys another great day but.................................the only 2 things missing were ................................me(and my cd)+someone to take qulaity pics of the entire event!!!!!

What can I say ? october??


----------



## Pottstkd (Apr 22, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Sorry that I missed what looked like a great meet, weather let you done thou, [smiley=computer.gif] work got in the way again hope to make the next one [smiley=cheers.gif] pottstkd


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

nice photos....the wee fella does love playing in the dirt...lucky for me we had a change of clothes for the car 

Look forward to seeing you all again in October.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Well guys another great day but.................................the only 2 things missing were ................................me(and my cd)+someone to take qulaity pics of the entire event!!!!!
> 
> What can I say ? october??


Gone but not forgotten mate...... that's the last 2 events you've missed out on, that just isn't good enough [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] 
I've got a feeling that Steve and Craig's pics will be up to the Buzz standard though :roll: Those guys had all the gear and were pretty professional [smiley=toff.gif]



Pottstkd said:


> Sorry that I missed what looked like a great meet, weather let you done thou, work got in the way again hope to make the next one pottstkd


No worries, hope to see you at the next one too


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys another great day but.................................the only 2 things missing were ................................me(and my cd)+someone to take qulaity pics of the entire event!!!!!
> ...


How could you forget that angelic face :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> Gone but not forgotten mate...... that's the last 2 events you've missed out on, that just isn't good enough furious3 deal2
> I've got a feeling that Steve and Craig's pics will be up to the Buzz standard though Rolling Eyes Those guys had all the gear and were pretty professional toff


What's happened to the pics that Steve took ? (Craig's on holiday and has an excuse)  I would have taken some as well if I had remembered to take the camera out the car  Did Jock not take some aswell?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Buzz2k3 said:
> ...


You just can't


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

slg said:


> > Gone but not forgotten mate...... that's the last 2 events you've missed out on, that just isn't good enough furious3 deal2
> > I've got a feeling that Steve and Craig's pics will be up to the Buzz standard though Rolling Eyes Those guys had all the gear and were pretty professional toff
> 
> 
> What's happened to the pics that Steve took ? (Craig's on holiday and has an excuse)  I would have taken some as well if I had remembered to take the camera out the car  Did Jock not take some aswell?


Steve will be along with his lot soon I'm sure :roll: 
Jock will probably post a link to a wee album 

Just my predictions :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> [ Those guys had all the gear and were pretty professional [smiley=toff.gif]


What are you trying to say about the rest of us eh?  Our photies not good enough now [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: - OK, I know my Sat Nav is not :?

We keep mentioning October, don't you think we should explain ourselves abit more? Since we are obviously setting the standard for meets, more foreigners may want to join in :wink: ....... and I for one need to know if I need to take time off work!

Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys I will post my pics tomorrow, im just trying to shake of the holiday blues after returning [smiley=bigcry.gif] can't wait to go back to scotland it truly is a beautiful place, roll on October, thanks to all our friends for making us both so welcome it was a very memorable trip, I will look forward now to the next one. 

Thanks

Steve&Nita


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ooo - the Sound of Islay, The Sound Of Jura & The Sound of Mull in October..... [smiley=sick2.gif]

The Mull of Kintyre is nice :wink: in winter


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> Guys I will post my pics tomorrow, im just trying to shake of the holiday blues after returning [smiley=bigcry.gif] can't wait to go back to scotland it truly is a beautiful place, roll on October, thanks to all our friends for making us both so welcome it was a very memorable trip, I will look forward now to the next one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve&Nita


Nice pick of Glen Coe & Bidgeon (sp)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Steve

It was brill seeing you guys again  . Although, you did look just a tad proffessional with that petrol can and some matches :? :wink:

Nita - have a look here.......
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48753



See ya in October
Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Thanks for a great day guys, and thanks especially to Jock for giving me a lift......must admit my non-TT car was having a struggle to keep up the pace earlier in the day (note to self.....buy TT VERY soon  ). Look forward to seeing you all again in October.....but lets do something that doesn't involve Steve with a can of petrol!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


No probs Miss TT, it was a pleasure having you......... along! :lol:

Incidentally, I don't recall hearing many compliments from you about TTs when Graeme took us on his high speed dash through the Trossachs!! I had visions of my upholstery requiring some close attention on Sunday night. Fortunately, our friend Hughie didn't make an appearance. :lol:

It was great to see everyone again and to meet some new friends - can't wait until October. But Hev, I'll lead the convoy next time!! I couldn't work out why we were driving in exactly the opposite direction of the meet point until I realised that your Satnav skils were involved - and, fortunately, for Jac-in-the-Box we spotted their old banger stranded in a lay-by and helped them on their way too! :lol:

Jock
8)


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ive managed to upload my pictures if anyone wishes to view them http://www.mytt.co.uk/SCOTLAND GALLERY.htm because of the size of them though i found you have to click them once to get them to fit your own screen size.

I Would like to thank Jackie & Dave for our lunch and their hospitality during our stay Nita and I had a great time with all our scottish friends, thanks to David & Julie for a lovely evening.

We both envy you all living in such a beautiful country, so graham get out and see it :lol: , thanks to Stewart for my lovely haggis burger it was yumee.

Roll on October

Steve&Nita


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Great pics guys, looks like I missed a good day out... 8)

ffs tho steve-tt, you could have splashed out a bit more on a hotel room mate :wink: poor girl


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Fuzzygav I thought it was really cumfy though, probably cos i was on top :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Some great pics there Steve, glad you and Nita enjoyed yourselves so much - makes it worth the journey


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

FuzzyGav said:


> Great pics guys, looks like I missed a good day out... 8)
> 
> ffs tho steve-tt, you could have splashed out a bit more on a hotel room mate :wink: poor girl


lol - did they give you a key to get out?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Steve - once again fantastic pics of Bidean & Aonach Eagach (ridge in background of jakie and Dave pic - (man it's a scary climb) - you never quite get the impact of Glen Coe unless you are there but your pics come close!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brill pics Steve - I take it you guys will be headed up here again in October?

Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks guys for your comments ill take few more next time if its not raining 

Oh and is anyone interested in buying a nice camera - ill stick it in FS section  one owner from new & guaranteed to take nice pics :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Henry the Jock asked me to post up these pics  
































Not bad at all


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

some nice pics there, particularly the last one, lovely looking blue TT in the middle of the shot - pity about those people in the background


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Good pics henry, everyone smiles at the camera except dave he's thinking! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> Good pics henry, everyone smiles at the camera except dave he's thinking! :lol:


LOL

That is the last time i send you e-mail :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:lol: 
Very good lads
:lol:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey thot it was spose to be a TT meet???????
Whose the infiltrators with the hoondee and the porschky 

God wot next graeme we'll be bringing our go karts next !! 

Nice pix but I ll need to come to the next one to bring the average age down :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

slg said:


> some nice pics there, particularly the last one, lovely looking blue TT in the middle of the shot - pity about those people in the background


Did you say lovely blue TT???????????


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

cunny funt  

At least it's better than the photoshop someone else sent me - turned it flourescent green [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ooohh think i want a red one now :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got to watch what you say Steve, yours will be next  
(I'll learn one day!)


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Don't worry Buzz2k3.......my hoondee will have changed to a TT in 6 months time [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] so I will not disgrace too many more cruises


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Whose the infiltrators with the hoondee and the porschky


Oi! you leave my friends alone ya bully [smiley=stop.gif] :wink:



Buzz2k3 said:


> but I ll need to come to the next one to bring the average age down :wink:


Who are you kiddin' :roll:

Love ya 

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello all,
A wee blast from the past!! 
Well I'm hoping you'll forigve me for this verrry late reply and think "well better late than never"!
Just want to say that Chris and I had a great time, we thought you were all really friendly and welcoming and thank you all for that. It was great to meet you all, 
Again, apologies for the lateness of this post and look forward to seeing you all again soon,

All the best,


----------

